# Shlemenko vs Lombard 2



## Ruslan90 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello guys!

On March, 2 Shlemenko will again meet Lombard...
Alexander vs Hector, an epic match-up..

So what do you think about this fight?
I have to admit, that I`m a big fan of Shlemenko, he has a pure warrior`s heart, he is so tough! And of course he fights really special 

In the ring he looks like a machine without emotions, but if you watch his videoblog, you will see another side of him! 
In this video, I saw him for the first time smiling  :




Guys, what do you think about him?


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I like Shlemenko and will root for him. Let's hope he can stuff the takedowns.


----------

